# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Salt Pork

## Ken

_"Salt pork was once widely used by physicians as an effective pack for nosebleeds, reportedly into the 1970s in some parts of the country (one can only wonder where that might have been); apparently, the salt caused swelling and pressure on the blood vessels as the nasal lining came into contact with the pork, thereby stanching the flow. Im not sure whether this is welcome information or not, but it could come in handy someday. Salt pork was also used as a poultice for sore throats."_

http://littlecomptonmornings.blogspo...of-choice.html

----------


## welderguy

I cant picture me stuffing salt pork in my nose for any reason, but that is good to know for them JIC nothing else works type deals.

----------


## RobertRogers

Would simply placing salt in the same area work just as well?

----------


## Ken

> Would simply placing salt in the same area work just as well?


I believe that putting salt on a cut will slow or help stop bleeding, but it's probably not a good idea considering the expression "Like pouring salt on a wound........"  :Innocent:

----------


## welderguy

Ive seen in a lot of them action movies were they pore gun powder in the wound and light it, Don't see me doing that either. My whole goal when I hurt myself is to alleviate the pain , just saying.

----------


## hunter63

> Ive seen in a lot of them action movies were they pore gun powder in the wound and light it, Don't see me doing that either. My whole goal when I hurt myself is to alleviate the pain , just saying.


Sound like, "slapping iron on a wound", red hot iron.
These all seem to be crude attempts to cauterize wounds, but kinda leave me wondering what is worse, the wound or the "cure"

Usefull to know, but I'm guessing some one would just say, "I'm fine, get that crap away from me........."

----------


## welderguy

Actually if I was faced with the choice of bleeding to death or some mid evil cure that involved hot pokers and salt pork I'm thinking the poker and pork would look pretty dang good, lol. put thats only after a large bottle of 100 proof pain killer .

----------


## Rick

You get a choice today. You can either bleed to death or we can slap this pork fat and a hot iron on your wound. 

(thinking for a moment) Just how bad is bleeding to death?

----------


## welderguy

> You get a choice today. You can either bleed to death or we can slap this pork fat and a hot iron on your wound. 
> 
> (thinking for a moment) Just how bad is bleeding to death?


Thats a good point Im guessing a lot better than being slowly burnt to death one gapping wond at a time.
thats were the bottle of 100 proof comes into play, the drunker you get the more stupid things you will try.  :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> Thats a good point Im guessing a lot better than being slowly burnt to death one gapping wond at a time.
> thats were the bottle of 100 proof comes into play, the drunker you get the more stupid things you will try.


LOL, sorta like "Hold my beer and watch this s**t.
I have to agree.

----------


## Camp10

> You get a choice today. You can either bleed to death or we can slap this pork fat and a hot iron on your wound. 
> 
> (thinking for a moment) Just how bad is bleeding to death?


I would rather use the hot iron to cook the salt pork and think of a way to stop the bleading while I am enjoying a nice sandwich! :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

'Zactly what I'm talkin' 'bout.

----------


## Rick

What on earth are you doing? 

I had a bad cut and slapped some pork fat on it then a hot iron. 

Uh huh. Here's your sign.

----------


## Batch

That's kinda a unusual first-aid kit.

Bottle of 100 proof, check!
Salt pork, check!
Large iron rod, check!

Hey, man you don't need to lug all that stuff. I got Quick Clot. 

Heck no! I heard Quick Clot gets warm when you use it!  :Sneaky2:

----------

